# Plucking or preening



## elhans (Apr 22, 2021)

Recently my budgie Kiwi lost his brother, Mango. He is about 10-11 so he is very old, but has been super healthy. I've been observing him to make sure he's doing alright now that he's a lone budgie. I've attached a video, since I've noticed that he's been either preening or plucking under his wing. He's had issues with feathers (he had to get a cyst removed) but that was a long time ago so it's unrelated. Does it look like he is preening or plucking?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks to me like he is picking at something under his wing but that does not mean he is plucking, when my birds preen I will see them doing the same type of thing. Do you see him pulling out feathers?


----------



## elhans (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't see him pulling anything out and there aren't any feathers at the bottom of his cage. Is it usually more obvious if he's plucking?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If he were plucking he would be pulling out the feathers.


----------



## elhans (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you so much sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem with the questions, we will share whatever knowledge we have.


----------

